# Waterside by Spinnaker - week 20



## BarCol (Apr 10, 2015)

Looking for a 1 bedroom at Waterside by Spinnaker or one of the other Spinnaker resorts on HHI, including golf (if possible) - for week 20, starting May 16, ending May 23.... For a reasonable rate...please p.m. me if you have one to rent or know of someone who is looking to rent.


----------



## PGtime (Apr 24, 2015)

Hi Barb,

PM sent


----------



## ownsmany (Apr 24, 2015)

Got one Memorial Day week


----------



## Sandy (Apr 25, 2015)

You can check with JeffWill who posts here on TUG. He has lots of inventory in HHI including Waterside I believe.


----------

